# Divorce and Halloween?



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright kiddies, so I hope this situation never happens to any of you, but this has happened to me. My wife and I are going through a divorce, which is fine, but she is now wanting custody of our 2 year old daughter stating that my "halloween projects" and that my yard constitutes devil worship and as her attorney stated "sacrificial rites". I had Child Protective Services come to my home and investigate my home and interviewed my 2 year old daughter. Glad to say that the CPS Agent final report was that it was unfounded and that it appeared to be a messy custody battle. But I just hope no one else on this board, or anywhere else has to go through something like that.

-Frst


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow! You never know what someone is capable of until you divorce them. Thank god the CPS agent had a brain. Best of luck to you and your daughter in the coming months.


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

wow sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear about that, Frst, sounds like she is grasping at straws. Just stay calm, and know that any crap she might try to pull in an act of desperation will most likely be transparent to officials. Good luck to you.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Well the funny thing about all those allegations about my haunt and my halloween projects...I have photos (about 80 of them) of my ex wife right there with me helping to build props, purchasing and decorating our home, and even attending goth clubs. My attorney is confident with all this evidence disproving all her allegations.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow,that kinda suck for her


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunately divorce brings out the worse in people. The first two years of my divorce was tough, but I wanted to remain friendly towards my ex for our daughters sake. I hope your wife realizes that you are the father of her child and you will still be a part of each other's life. Hang in there and hopefully she will come to her senses. I know you both most likely have hard feelings towards each other, but in time that will change. Good Luck!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

frickin lawyers


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry that you're going through this right now. Good advice from the others, and it seems that already it's proven her allegations are unfounded.

Hang in there.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear of this news... hope everything turns out for the best... at least as best as possible.

Seems to be something in the water, there's divorces happening all over the place where I live.

Enough to make me take note of them!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is sad to hear.
Hope this passes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That sucks man and sad that some people have to stoop to those levels. But like everyone else is saying, don't worry about it because even CPS says she doesn't have a case for those claims.

What you should do is not worry about her attacks, your lawyer (if you got a good one) will fight the good fight. Don't stoop to her levels and use negative attacks. Instead focus on building a case of all the good fatherly things you've done and that you do indeed provide a stable home for your daughter. Because the unfortunate thing with the legal system is that it always tends to favor the mother and the fathers have to fight TEN times as hard for custody. 

I've gone through one divorce and fortunately for everyone involved no children were. However I've seen many a friend and family go through it and the mother almost ALWAYS ends up with custody even when the mother was a psycho hose beast. Case in point: my brother-in-law who's married to my wife's sister. They both work earning a pretty good living, they have a very stable home, and now two kids of their own. However he one child prior to marriage and his ex gives him hell. She has near total custody. She's got a lot of mental problems, a nasty case of depression, constantly lies and says bad things about my brother-in-law to their daughter. I've heard some of the desperate cell phone messages she has left. She's pulled stunts taking her from him on weekends, etc. But she gets away with it all because she's the mom. If it were the father the law would be all over it and she'd never see him ever again.

Not to sound negative but letting you know how nasty people can be and how screwed up the legal system really is in regards to custody. Fight the good fight man, show you're a better person than her and that your home is more stable than hers. Don't sign ANYTHING unless you're 100% of what it is you're signing and agree to everything. Have your lawyer double and triple check for gotcha's in any custody agreements.

I wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate seeing anyone have to go through a messy divorce. I know sometimes people decide they just can't be together anymore, but it shouldn't have to go to the extremes your wife is taking.

I think Terrormaster's advice is good - try to rise above it and focus on the positive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just wrong. Glad the CPS agent could see the truth. I'm sure they hear all kinds of stories. Good luck and try to keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope everything works out in the end.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Hang in there and don't stoop to her level.
It's hard but if you sink to her level it will just hurt your cause.

I've been enduring the custody headache for 12 years, but my time with my son is worth it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A positive is that her lawyer sounds like a flippin' idiot.... "sacrificial rites?" good gawd!

He could also be taking everything she says at face-value, which again..."flippin' idiot".


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hang in there! Don't let her bring you and your daughter's relationship down!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Terrormaster took the words right out of my mouth. The legal system sucks for dads. If you have a good lawyer, ask him what you need to do to strengthen your case.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Why do bad things always happen to good people? I agree with everyone - take the high road (but make sure you keep a diary and document every little thing, just in case you need it later). Good luck to you.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i noticed i didnt say this earlier,but good luck .i know divorce sucks,and terrormasters, right im living with my mom,though my dad is one of the best people ive ever met(not just because hes my dad)

I hope you get custody and are able to resolve this problem easily


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck. Family court is the pits!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Again, thank-you all for your well wishes...the few things I have to my advantage with regards to custody is that my ex moved away from us to live in Wa. State, and left our daughter with me. If my home, or my lifestyle was such a danger to our daughter, then why did she leave her with me? I mean, would you really leave your daughter in the custody of a bad person? Also the fact that she never contacted our daughter while she was in my custody until the day she was served with divorce papers...so again...those are in my favor. Just thought I would give everyone out there a heads up in case you are going through a divorce, apparently every little thing you do can be used against you in a divorce.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

frstvamp1r...a friendly reminder for you... All of these posts can be viewed online by anybody.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> frstvamp1r...a friendly reminder for you... All of these posts can be viewed online by anybody.


HB, 
all this information she already knows, it was in our divorce declaration, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sure thing, just looking out for you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too bad most of us don't live near you or know you in person. You've have one hack of a large group for character witnesses!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Too bad most of us don't live near you or know you in person. You've have one hack of a large group for character witnesses!


I wonder how that would be perceived.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Sickie and Monk, 
Just imagine like 10 hearses pulling up to the court house...oooooh. hehehe


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That really sucks man.
I wish the best for both you and your daughter!
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah I must agree that sucks. 

I went thru a divorce too. Probably directly because of my Halloween addiction. Who knows. My mother had just passed away and about few months HGTV asked me if I wanted to be on their show. I didn't have to push to make myself do it but I tried. My ex wanted nothing to do with the show. A couple months later she asked for a divorce. It was like the triple threat. I couldn't win. When I moved out that day, she asked me for money for storage. I told her it was still my house and wasn't paying her storage. So she got rid of my crypt, stirring witch, and groundbreakers. That was back in 2006. Then then told me that if I didn't come to get my dog she was going to put him down. The dog was given to me by my ex on my birthday the first year we were married. The judge and lawyer finally got the situation under control and I finally got my dog back. So divorce sucks.

The good news is I finally got my divorce. Two years later. I didn't have much money but I finally bought a house. It is small but it does the trick. I am proud of myself for getting passed it.

I wish you luck on this and if you need someone to talk to I am here.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

wow that really sucks. stay true to yourself and your daughter and every thing will work out. good luck and keep your spirits high.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

DeathTouch, 
Damn man, don't you hate it when they turn so mean and heartless over for what seems to be nothing?

Naber, 
Thank-you very much for your thoughts.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

frstvamp1r said:


> DeathTouch,
> Damn man, don't you hate it when they turn so mean and heartless over for what seems to be nothing?
> 
> Naber,
> Thank-you very much for your thoughts.


Yes. It is weird that you love someone for so long and then the fangs come out. It is strange at the very least. Kind of like the puppy that you have always loved and suddenly going mad.

At point I had to get a court order to get some of my things back. When I got there, she had a lawn party. People were shouting things at me while I was picking things up. Most of the things I was picking up were damanged. I think left without getting thre rest because most of it was her junk she was trying to get rid of. So they can be mean. watch your back.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Definitely not a path I look forward to travelling down that's for sure. I understand that everything comes to an end eventually, but it seems that more and more, these things often end badly. I don't know if it's built up frustration or if some switch just clicks over in their minds that make them so evil sometimes.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I really don't care that the woman was saying all this stuff about me, well, just surprised that she thought that was a good reason to call CPS. I am fighting for the custody of my daughter, for all I care she can take all of my Halloween and Haunted Mansion memorabilia. I can always get more. I cannot have anymore children and the fact she wants to take her away from me because "I want her now" is a crock of **** in my opinion.


----------

